# Baby green tree snake?



## Coppersimon (Feb 22, 2013)

My mate how lives up on the Gold Coast and found this little guy in the back yard. Is it a gts or something else.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes it's a GTS.


----------



## Coppersimon (Feb 22, 2013)

Sweet thank you.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Agreed - a common tree snake. Colouring, head and body shape and size of eye all confirm it, plus that is well and truly within their distribution.

Blue


----------

